# watermelon wine or mead help



## joe (Sep 4, 2009)

I have made a lot of mead and have always had good luck, other than on batch i put cloves in. Would like to try watermelon as I can get watermelons for nothing or close to it, at least towards end of the season. But, i have never heard anything good said of making watermelon wine. I would like to talk to someone or read some posts on some successful batches and how they happened. I would use straight juice, honey and/or sugar, and an aggressive yeast like 1118. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2009)

I too have heard really nothin g but horror stories with watermelon as it usually goes bad before it gets to turn into wine. I have never tried it as I never seem to have disposable funds.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Most of my watermelon efforts have ended in failure sadly. I think it is just too delicate a fruit.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 2 gallons going now. I used 50/50 juice and water. I recently found an article on the subject and it stated that the author was never happy until he used 100% juice. I will keep ya informed but so far it tastes like watermellon and has not spoiled?? It did ferment to 1.014 in 4 days so maybe this helped??


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 5, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I have 2 gallons going now. I used 50/50 juice and water. I recently found an article on the subject and it stated that the author was never happy until he used 100% juice. I will keep ya informed but so far it tastes like watermellon and has not spoiled?? It did ferment to 1.014 in 4 days so maybe this helped??



that's what we did, but in the primary, it spoiled. the smell is not good either!

i have read you should put it in the refrig. even into fermentation. leanne is right. it's just really fragile juice. this is why it's not in almost any commercial drinks and if it is, it's artificial or some kind of mix.


----------



## B-well4200 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have never made any watermelon wine before but plan on taking it on. I have heard that it is one of the hardest wines to make becouse watermelon juice spoils so quickly. I do know 2 things about making watermelon wine:
1- Use 100% watermelon juice becouse well, it all ready contains plenty of water.
2- It is recomended that you put in a refigerator during the 12-24 hr period before you pitch in the yeast. It is during this time when many people's watermelon juice spoils. Also, you should make a yeast starter.


----------



## Lookin4space (Oct 19, 2014)

Why not cook the watermelon juice and sugar ahead of time, so that the sugar can infuse and preserve it?


----------

